# Transfer case control with Stand Alone ECU



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

Would it be possible to control the clutch discs inside the transfer case with an aftetmarket ecu?

I would like to put the 4 wd system of GTR33-34 without the atessa ecu and electronics into my bmw turbo.

With an aftermarket ecu I can alter the PWM (pulse width) and change the oil pressure according to TPS, RPM, ROAD SPEED, BOOST. 

Alternatively, I can pulse the transfer case pump according to front and rear wheel speeds.

Is this doable? 

How does the transfer case's oil pump work? 

Is there a table showing pulse width PWM and lock? 
I.e % 33 PWM = 40 % Front-60 % Rear?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

there is a couple of people controlling it with Motec ecu etc.


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> there is a couple of people controlling it with Motec ecu etc.


May I get their usernames?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I think " hockey-boy " is one of the lads.



You do know that you can override the stock ecu to control also?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

think ron at rk has this sussed.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Good product in testing at the moment... was initially developed for gtr driveline transplants into s14, so would be a perfect fit I'd think for a similar concept into a bimmer.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150416-upgraded-programable-faster-attessa-ecu.html


----------

